# Bib shorts



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

What are your favorite bib shorts and why? Looking to get some new ones and just curious what others like. I know what works for some does not always work for others. I am considering trying the higher end Giordana stuff or maybe castelli stuff maybe..


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

My favs are DeSoto 400-mile and Castelli Free Aero....the materials are very nice and upgraded from standard bibs. They fit well and I don't get any hot spots or have to use any creams. But probably the reason why I use them the most is that they have small pockets (DeSoto has 3, the Castelli 1) where I can snugly put my cell phone and credit card (or even an iPod)....as I don't like using saddle bags.

I was able to get each model for ~$120 to my door, on sale...

**


----------



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

Used to be a big fan of the Castelli Body Paint. Switched to Hincapie -- I think our team ends up with the Edge -- much better value and incredibly comfortable


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

I had thought of the hincapie stuff but now I may need to consider more. What chamois you using?


----------



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

I think it's the PRO but could be the Metric -- I was pleasantly surprised when we got our kit last season (was a big fan of the Body Paint and found Hincapie stuff to be more comfortable, durable -- would be a better value all around IMO)


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

AeroTech. Less than $60 and perform as well as, or better than, bibs costing twice as much.

Amazing comfort and quality for the price. They claim they're sewn in the US, too.


----------



## TDI Hoo (Apr 1, 2012)

I like Bellweather bibs, both the Forma bib, which has been on sale at Nashbar for about $49, and the Newton. The Newton is much nicer but twice the cost with internet sales. Both are high quality and high tech with compression lycra construction. Check out bellweatherclothing.com. I am not affiliated with BW.


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

Erion929 said:


> My favs are DeSoto 400-mile ...**


+1 for DeSoto 

The 400-mile are my favs for long rides. I also have some other DeSoto bibs with less bulky pads that work great on shorter stuff. The thinner pads are made for Triathlons but are basically the same bibs.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

tpgrole said:


> +1 for DeSoto
> 
> The 400-mile are my favs for long rides. I also have some other DeSoto bibs with less bulky pads that work great on shorter stuff. The thinner pads are made for Triathlons but are basically the same bibs.



+100
Desotos fit great....most all bibs with multi panel structure fit better than those without.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

lg mondo bibs are pretty good


----------



## rbelleza (Sep 8, 2012)

I've only been riding since August but I have two pair of Performance Elites and I find them to be very comfortable at a reasonable price...just my two cents.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I've had good luck with Louis Garneau, DeMarchi, and Voler. If DeMarchi had compression cuffs, they'd be my favorite bibs of all time.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

spade2you said:


> I've had good luck with Louis Garneau, DeMarchi, and Voler. If DeMarchi had compression cuffs, they'd be my favorite bibs of all time.


I just picked up a pair of DeMarchi to try, got them super cheap! $15 so will see, I do like my LG's just seeing what else is out there. 
No compression cuffs is the first thing I noticed.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

sinister_designs said:


> What are your favorite bib shorts and why? Looking to get some new ones and just curious what others like. I know what works for some does not always work for others. I am considering trying the higher end Giordana stuff or maybe castelli stuff maybe..


I've been buying my bibs from chainlove.com. Mostly Castelli, but I've got a pair of Giordana coming Monday to try out. I tried Capo but the shoulder straps were too short for my longer torso. Chainlove is great stuff at great prices, and their return policy is you simply pay return shipping ($7). When you're saving $100 on the price of the shorts, that's nothing.


----------



## azneinstein (Dec 18, 2012)

Has anybody bought any from Ebay, I know they're inferior but for half the price, is it that much worse?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

azneinstein said:


> Has anybody bought any from Ebay, I know they're inferior but for half the price, is it that much worse?



That's too general of a question. Hell, you can buy all the $200+ top line bibs on Ebay. If you're talking about Chinese knockoff stuff, that's a different story. Why would you try that when there are big differences in quality and sizing in these garments? There are plenty of good, low-cost bibs in your local bike store or in reputable online dealers. You can get good bibs from Performance Bikes for $48-60 during one of their weekly sales. There are other similar deals on name brand stuff everywhere...and many 20-50% off sales. I'd get something of decent QUALITY and FIT that is on sale. Don't forget to check the "Hot Deals" section, too.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

For me Pearl Izumi is just great. Their entry level bibshort is around 45 bucks at the LBS and online. It's a good short and a good price.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have PI, hincapie and rapha. 

Favorites for long rides are rapha hands down. When the spring rolls around Im gonna get another pair.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

azneinstein said:


> Has anybody bought any from Ebay, I know they're inferior but for half the price, is it that much worse?


Name brand, fine. Generic, you're crazy.

I just bought a pair of Giordana bibs for $120 from chainlove.com. Ebay can never beat that. And if Giordana is not the best fit for you, I've been buying Castelli, Louis Garneau, Capo, and Hincapie as well.

I just believe that if you're going to invest a few bucks more on bibs, and you're willing to check in on a regular basis, it's hard to beat Chainlove. Their return policy is very reasonable (full refund minus $7 shipping each way) and nowhere else do I see such top-end stuff at such heavy discount.


----------



## HISI808 (Dec 25, 2012)

Pearl Izumi In R Cool Pro has suited me very well.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree why buy from ebay when you can get from chain love if you just wait for a good pair to come on sale. You usually only have to wait a day or so and you are good.


----------



## Mayito514 (Dec 9, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> AeroTech. Less than $60 and perform as well as, or better than, bibs costing twice as much.
> 
> Amazing comfort and quality for the price. They claim they're sewn in the US, too.


AeroTech for me as well.


----------



## MillerMav (Apr 27, 2012)

I am a newb but I have three pairs of Craft Pro Race bibs and think they work pretty well. For the price I have no complaints and you can usually find them on sale somewhere


----------



## Giffs (Jan 14, 2013)

Local bike shop has their own bib shorts, $60. Had them for only 3 months but they are great so far


----------

